# Viagra for fun?



## SGBT (Oct 12, 2017)

Curious-what’s your take on someone who says they’ve used viagra for fun?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Who would use it for something other than fun?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

To have fun, to extend fun.

To open veins, to send female vanes spinning, to keep vain men standing firm and tall.

What may be fun today, may be a necessity tomorrow.

This...
Fun, no harm, no foul, a means, a reason to delay an orgasm, so that the lady gets hers.
Gets hers, maybe twice.

Thank you Big Pharma for the Big Firma.

King Brian-


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

SGBT said:


> Curious-what’s your take on someone who says they’ve used viagra for fun?


I was watching a comedy TV series or movie (just R rated) where the husband took a viagra recreationally to make his wife's fortieth birthday extra exciting. As they were going at it he bragged about what he had done, the wife was devastated as if the husband had admitted that she could no longer get him hard. The scene abruptly ended with everyone furious! 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Why not try it? As long as one isnt taking too high a dose no big deal.

Hell if it were available OTC I'd try it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Listen, the reason Cialis and Viagra are so expensive? Because they're worth it.

I am over 60, diabetic, and formerly morbidly obese. Before those wonderful drugs, I would have belonged to the subset of late middle age men for whom sexuality is a thing of the past. I remember when Viagra first came on the market. That was the year of the Viagra divorce. Women had become accustomed, almost thankful that they no longer had to come across, then, hubby gets a purple or yellow pill at the doctor's. Suddenly the shuttered vajayjay is wanted again. My firm handled no less than ten of these cases. 

Fun? I have heard of younger men using these drugs for a "firmer" and longer lasting woody, but damn, when I was younger you could have bounced a bullet off my thing, and futzing around with pills would have likely scared me to death.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Viagra "just for fun" may not be a good idea, especially as you get older. Ironic, since it's typically prescribed for older men who are not in great shape. The problem is that it can cause orgasm to be much more difficult, and sex without orgasm, well, for me, there's no point. I'd rather be not quite as hard but able to orgasm on demand than have to work at it. Your mileage may vary.

I'm stuck having to take the stuff due to Raynauds, a circulatory issue that cuts off blood to the fingers, giving me a "Mr Freeze" touch that pretty much ruined intimacy with my wife for a good long time. The triggers that cause Raynauds to flare up are, for me, changes in temperature and vibration. To a lesser degree, anxiety. Typing=vibration.

So I have quite a few years of taking it fairly regularly. In general, I try to avoid it prior to sex, but... it can often be a requirement for sex because my wife wants nothing to do with me if my hands are like ice. 

Viagra does not maintain an erection if you lose confidence or something comes to mind that derails you. In other words, you can "go soft" on Viagra. But if, let's say, your thoughts are strong, you're in the moment, you will in all likelihood have a firmer erection than otherwise. But why does that really matter? That extra firmness takes away sensitivity. 

Also, you may initially experience some side effects that go away over time. Many get headaches (not an issue for me; think my last headache was several decades ago), facial flushing and stuffy nose. Once in a blue moon I'll get the stuffy nose, but nothing else. When I first started, it was an odd feeling where you had something crawling down your arms to your fingers. Which, for me, meant that it was targeting exactly the right place.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

SGBT said:


> Curious-what’s your take on someone who says they’ve used viagra for fun?


I do it all the time.
The are many, many men out there doing it for recreational purposes as well.

Us guys don't have many tricks like makeup, breast aug., etc.... Might as well use what we can get our hands on.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

SGBT said:


> Curious-what’s your take on someone who says they’ve used viagra for fun?


I know of several who have done that. I'm in my 50's and I hear peers talk about that quite a bit. The guy has no problem getting an erection at this point in life, but can be harder and stronger for much longer with a "supplement." So he takes it "for fun" when he wants to go all night.

Something I've gathered from these conversations is that the guy usually thinks he's doing it _*for *_the woman, so he's a better lover with more stamina; but the women usually seem to like that once in awhile but not as a daily staple. I've heard older women complain about "that damned viagra and now he never leaves them alone," LOL.

My only concern would be that these medications do put a strain on the heart from what I understand. I don't know how dangerous that is though, seems to be fine if your heart is healthy.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I used it the first time about 6 years ago. Didn't need it, just wanted to see how it would affect me. At that time, it pretty much just gave me a head ache. It might have allowed me to go a second time a little bit faster.

Fast forward to now (55 years old) and I have had two times where I couldn't get it up. Once the next morning after having sex the night before. The last time was a couple hours after ejaculating. I used to be able to go again within a few minutes. I googled and I guess it is fairly normal for someone my age to only be able to do it every 24 hours or even longer.

I guess I need it now for the odd second coming!


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

SunCMars said:


> Thank you Big Pharma for the Big Firma.


hahahahaha. Actually did laugh out loud on that one.


----------



## SunWhiskey (May 21, 2019)

I add it to my coffee so I can get up in the morning.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

I use Revatio all the time for recreational purposes. It’s wonderful and the wife enjoys it quite well too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

